# Packing ice cream



## readNrun (Aug 1, 2013)

I want to take pre-made ice cream to be served a 2 days into the trip. Space is not an issue. Who has packed this successfully before and how?


----------



## Big E (Aug 18, 2015)

Noah's out of Ashland serves ice cream successfully!


----------



## gwheyduke (Jul 3, 2008)

Dis-regard, you said pre-made... 

Perhaps the best way is to get a hand crank ice cream maker and bring the ingredients. That way all you need to keep frozen is ice, the rest just needs to stay cool. I haven't actually tried this on the river, but have made it day two of a car camping trip. 

We have one of these and they are super nice and easy to crank (Wow, wish I hadn't seen the price, oh well happy wife, happy life!).

http://www.whitemountainproducts.co...rt-hand-crank-ice-cream-maker/PBWMIMH412.html


----------



## heavyswimmer (Dec 20, 2014)

These tend to be much easier to use then getting ice cream to stay firm for 48 hours in a cooler. 

YayLabs! SoftShell Ice Cream Ball - REI.com

If you must have the pre-made stuff, get the 4.5L one of these to use with liquid nitrogen or dry ice. 

SCILOGEX DILVAC Stainless Steel Cased Dewar Flasks

Otherwise, use 15lb of dry ice in a cooler to keep ice cream for 48 hours.


----------



## readNrun (Aug 1, 2013)

Yea - the big issue is quantity. We don't have a space restriction but getting ice cream made in a volume for 21 people can be an issue if you want to sleep at night.


----------



## heavyswimmer (Dec 20, 2014)

Big E said:


> Noah's out of Ashland serves ice cream successfully!


Noah's does Shaved ice... Indigo Creek does the root beer floats. 

They are both great trip ending snacks, but the cooler is the difference. Indigo uses NRS soft coolers, Noah's uses a small Engel. Guess who has the softer product... 

My $0.02... shaved ice is a much more rum friendly, and a more refreshing product in 100 degree heat.


----------



## lynnbryson (Apr 14, 2013)

You can pack Ice Cream, I've done it several times. Ice Cream several days into a 100 degree trip is one treat you will not forget! (Extra credit to serve it with Dutch Oven brownies) I pack a cooler full of frozen stuff, mostly beer, and put the Ice Cream in the middle of it in a grocery bag, then put several blocks of dry ice on top of it and dont open that cooler until it is time. You will be a hero.


----------



## gwheyduke (Jul 3, 2008)

Ice Cream Geek Blog | Transporting Ice Cream With Dry Ice ??


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

I have carried ice cream and a pound or two of dry ice in a small styrofoam cooler inside my regular cooler. The ice cream was actually too hard on day 3 of the trip because the dry ice is so cold.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Wadeinthewater said:


> I have carried ice cream and a pound or two of dry ice in a small styrofoam cooler inside my regular cooler. The ice cream was actually too hard on day 3 of the trip because the dry ice is so cold.


 Me too, packed same way and had on day 5 of a Main Salmon trip, still too hard to spoon till it set out a while (18 people on trip). It is a must with brownies / Guinness or kids.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Read_N_Run said:


> Space is not an issue.


Ahhh the luxuries of rafting...

A guy I used to work with commercially told the story of a plane that flew over Cataract, identified his floating party (they were friends), and after making a pass they threw a cooler of ice cream out for their friends. Some unplanned action occurred (some gear flew out the door) and the plane wobbled around just enough to catch the wing on the river where it crashed and sank after all the passengers were able to get out swim to safety.

So be careful when introducing ice cream into your trips, you never know what may happen.


----------



## stuntsheriff (Jun 3, 2009)

ice cream?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

Layover day at Log Cabin, dutch oven cobbler, vanilla ice cream, good times. It’s been a few years, I don’t remember exactly how I did it but it wasn’t very difficult. As the others said, too much dry ice or too close to the ice cream and you’ve got a block. If it’s only day two I’d put 5 lbs next to the ice cream for the first day and then some away from the ice cream just for the ice, on day two (or three with your travel day), it should be about perfect.


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

Wadeinthewater said:


> I have carried ice cream and a pound or two of dry ice in a small styrofoam cooler inside my regular cooler. The ice cream was actually too hard on day 3 of the trip because the dry ice is so cold.


What's more, you can make the dry ice last longer by wrapping it in several layers of newspaper inside plastic bags to prevent air circulation around it. The bags need to have pin holes, or else the expanding CO2 will inflate and burst the bags. Buy some dry ice and experiment to see how long it'll last in your cooler. That'll tell you when you need to eat the ice cream.


----------

